
NHS Hospitals Are Running Thousands of Computers on Unsupported Windows XP - davidf18
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/nhs-hospitals-are-running-thousands-of-computers-on-unsupported-windows-xp
======
davidf18
"Financially-motivated hackers have targeted hospitals before, particularly in
the US. A source from The Dark Overlord, a hacker or group of hackers that has
recently stolen data from medical organisations for ransom, summed up how much
of a security issue using out-of-date Windows XP machines might pose.

"We like to imagine even updated Windows XP platforms [are] like an unlocked
Honda Civic from the 1980s," they told Motherboard in an online chat."

Also:

NHS patients being put 'at risk' because of cybersecurity flaws
[http://news.sky.com/story/nhs-patients-being-put-at-risk-
bec...](http://news.sky.com/story/nhs-patients-being-put-at-risk-because-of-
cybersecurity-flaws-10657537)

